
Show HN: Scrapy Real Time - juanriaza
http://blog.scrapinghub.com/2015/01/22/introducing-scrapyrt-an-api-for-scrapy-spiders/
======
lclarkmichalek
And the words "Real Time" find yet another meaning..

------
ilovefood
fantastic!

